# mikroC PRO for PIC Build v4.15



## ahmelsayed (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو برنامج MicroC PRO بإصداره الجديد ويتميز بالتالى:
- يتفق عمله مع Window 7 .
- يقوم بعمل Compile للمشاريع المستخدم فيها GLCD بدون اى رسائل تحذير.

وهذا هو رابط التحميل : 
http://hotfile.com/dl/74664196/113ea85/mikroC_PRO_for_PIC_v4.15.rar.html

وهذا رابط أخر :
http://depositfiles.com/files/exzwj0lkk​
أرجو الإفادة للجميع​


----------



## ahmelsayed (2 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط أخر :
http://www.mediafire.com/?x1233sfelbl4uss


----------



## zamalkawi (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ماذا عن MikroC for dsPIC؟ هل لديك رابط له؟


----------



## ahmelsayed (3 ديسمبر 2010)

go to this link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235645.html


----------



## ahmelsayed (3 ديسمبر 2010)

Patch for mikroC PRO for PIC 2010 v4.15
http://www.mediafire.com/?8hwn37oncn2652y

هذا الباتش هو باتش رسمى من الشركة حيث يعمل على إضافة مكتبة خاصة ب EPSON Graphic LCD بنوع أكثر من التفصيل فهى تدعم EPSON S1D13700 display controller


----------



## moataz1987 (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم فى رفع البرنامج والاستفاده منه شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (24 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بس لو سمحت الكراك لهذا البرنامج


----------



## ABQDR (19 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا 
برنامج قيم جدا ,,,


----------



## grendizer (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## engr-mohmd (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد عندي مشكله في اضافة المكتبة وهي pic.h 
أرجو ممن لديه اطلاع على الموضوع ان يفيدني وشكرا لكم


----------



## bilalZ (18 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخوي ..... :20:


----------

